# Looking for flash animator to animate some Furthia High content



## Elizabeth_Siber (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm currently looking for someone to animate Furthia High: The Abridged Series and some other such animations, like animated filler for the webcomic or stuff like that. I have almost all the voice actors I need, myself included, but nobody to animate yet. Please reply if you are, or know somebody who would be, willing and able to join this project ^^


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you want people to animate pre-drawn files, or to draw the animation themselves? 2D/3D? Is the animator paid for the project? How long will the animation roughly be?

I think you're missing a few details on the request.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 21, 2012)

If you're going to put a lot of time and effort into something with a team of people, why do it for one of the worst things on the internet. Hell, Tubgirl the 3d motion picture would be preferable to this.


----------



## Elizabeth_Siber (Jan 21, 2012)

> Do you want people to animate pre-drawn files, or to draw the animation themselves? 2D/3D? Is the animator paid for the project? How long will the animation roughly be?
> 
> I think you're missing a few details on the request.



To the first two questions: Whichever they prefer
To the second: It's going to be a YouTube team thing like TeamFourStar or WHOOKOS, so I highly doubt it unless we get enough views for YouTube to start paying us for them.
and to the third: Roughly 10 minutes per episode of the Abridged Series, around half that for most of the other animations.



> If you're going to put a lot of time and effort into something with a team of people, why do it for one of the worst things on the internet. Hell, Tubgirl the 3d motion picture would be preferable to this.



Personally, I enjoy Furthia High. As do the other people already on the team. I'm not going to argue with you though, because it's strictly a matter of opinion.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 21, 2012)

Elizabeth_Siber said:


> <...> so I highly doubt it unless we get enough views for YouTube to start paying us for them. <...> Roughly 10 minutes per episode <...>



Elizabeth, I don't mean to be rude, but do you know what kind of work/time it takes to animate something?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Elizabeth, I don't mean to be rude, but do you know what kind of work/time it takes to animate something?




Maybe because I suck but it took me a week to do my siggy. I cant imagine a 10 min thing ;A;


----------



## Zenia (Jan 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I cant imagine a 10 min thing ;A;


heh Yeah, the My Immortal videos I put on YouTube take long enough and they are just a series of stills. XD


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 21, 2012)

Just think of it this way:
For a animation, you'd need 24fps * (10min*60=) 600 seconds, totalling out at 14400 frames.

You want that much hand-drawn, frame by frame? I doubt anyone's gonna do it. (at least for free.)
Well, then, how about animating pre-existing images (A lÃ¡ flash, moving cut up images around): If you take a minute to animate a second of the resulting clip, you're pretty darn fast. --> at least 10 hours of work per episode. Okay, maybe that's not really a choice either.

3D animations? First, you'll have to obtain (/model) the characters, rig them, -then- spend a load of time animating them. I think that's pretty comparable to 2D animation in the movement part, alone (Let's not mention lighting / scenery for now)

I'm having a hard time seeing this happen, for free.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just think of it this way:
> For a animation, you'd need 24fps * (10min*60=) 600 seconds, totalling out at 14400 frames.
> 
> You want that much hand-drawn, frame by frame? I doubt anyone's gonna do it. (at least for free.)
> ...



for 3d models you could use SL I suppose. I have done short videos.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> for 3d models you could use SL I suppose. I have done short videos.


I guess that's... *Cringe*... an option.

(I personally don't see SL animation turning into anything explicitly pretty, to be honest. But my vision might be clouded by the masses of mediocre machinima's uploaded here and there)


----------



## Elizabeth_Siber (Jan 21, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Elizabeth, I don't mean to be rude, but do you know what kind of work/time it takes to animate something?



Including the voice work, writing the material, and whatnot.... a whole frigging lot. But whookos does it, and they have three series and only one animator who still has time to make the occasional short. (and he does it for free, btw) I only want one series, at the moment, and maybe some shorts. Or maybe we'll start with shorts, then go for the series.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 21, 2012)

WHOOKOS Beta: Episode 1 - Uploaded by WHOOKOSMedia on *Mar* 22, 2010
WHOOKOS Beta: Episode 2 - Uploaded by WHOOKOSMedia on *Jul* 24, 2010
WHOOKOS Beta: Episode 3 - Uploaded by WHOOKOSMedia on *Oct* 31, 2010
(Assuming that's the Whookos you're talking about.)

I don't know if you can draw, but if you can, I highly suggest taking a look at flash animation. It's pretty easy to learn, but just time-consuming.


----------



## Elizabeth_Siber (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, that's one series from the Whookos I'm talking about. They also have AE Cronics and Zelda: Unknown Origins (Zelda: UO for short)

I can draw... but on the computer it's a whole different story, which is why I'm looking for a flash animator in the first place. (and btw, I specified flash in the title)


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 23, 2012)

> Furthia High


*gives one star rating*


----------

